

Last thoughts on Microsoft without Gates - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Story/John+Dvorak%27s+Second+Opinion

======
bayareaguy
It would be nice if this article's title was true but from the number of
recent Gates submissions I doubt it is.

